# Hairy turtle



## cement (Jan 19, 2009)

I have this little juvie saw shelled turtle whose shell is thickly covered with a dark green hair-like moss/fungi/algae growth.

Should I attempt getting it off? If so how? it seems to keep the shell wet when he tries to dry out, and possibly blocks uv.

Any help would be great.
Cheers


----------



## Everny (Jan 19, 2009)

not a turtle keeper, but i'd take a toothbrush to his shell, and dry him out proper after you have cleaned him....

prof. opinions required, though.


----------



## Barno111 (Jan 19, 2009)

how long has it been growing like that??


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2009)

I dont know Barno, it was handed in to us here at wildlife rescue. It won't just pull off and has a good grip on his shell.


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thats what one of the turtles have at Armadale rep park, but not as bad, its like from the water-


----------



## Kitah (Jan 19, 2009)

personally I'd use a toothbrush and try to get it off as gently as possible, to let the shell dry out when he basks, otherwise you'll end up with more problems


----------



## Everny (Jan 19, 2009)

if its glued on, maybe dry him out first then have a go at it...


----------



## Barno111 (Jan 19, 2009)

Im not too sure on how to get it off but i would be getting most of it off as soon as possible! i will get onto my friend tomorrow night and see what he says he is pritty good with turtles!


----------



## Hetty (Jan 19, 2009)

Awww! it looks like he's wearing a little jacket! so cute!

David Vella is good with turtle shells, he may be able to offer some handy advice.


----------



## andyscott (Jan 19, 2009)

Their shells need UV to grow and stay hard.

You will have to remove it, try the toothbrush meathod as Laura and Everny said.
If that dosnt work, gentaly scrape it away with a blunt knife (butter knife)
If the shell is soft, the algae may grow into the shell and kill it. 

Once clean, give it a lot of UV basking time and calcium.


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2009)

Hetty, how would I contact David Vella. His name sounds familiar is he a vet? Does he come on here?
Thanks everyone.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 19, 2009)

Most who have seen your pics (here) suggest that there's more than the algae that's the problem - suggestion... listen to the experts - none of which I believe have currently contributed to this thread.


----------



## Hetty (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, he's a vet in Crows Nest (02) 9436 4884. Don't think he comes on here.


----------



## kakariki (Jan 19, 2009)

When we were rescuing turtles here in SA, we were told to leave the algae on as it does no harm & helps them to hide. The only ones we cleaned had tubeworm infestation on them. We did 100s of turtles all up & were in constant touch with turtle people & researchers. They all said leave it unless it is obviously so thick the turtle is having probs moving. Then thin it out. Good luck with him Graeme. What is his fate?


----------



## -Peter (Jan 19, 2009)

Leave it, there is nothing harmful there. try the link 

http://www.australianfreshwaterturtles.com.au/index.php


----------



## jessb (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL looks like a green toupee!


----------



## Khagan (Jan 19, 2009)

I say you call it Captain Planet.


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Jan 20, 2009)

Cement, if you are serious about your wildlife rescue work, then you would not do anything that would risk harming or injuring the turtle.

Algae on turtles is natural and harmless. Leave it there.

Remember that turtles can feel contact on their shell. Unless you enjoy the feeling of someone holding you down and scrubbing your head with a toothbrush until you are bald, then don't do it to this turtle.

For 'informed' advice on turtles, switch to this site:
www.australianfreshwaterturtles.com.au

Regards,
Michael.


----------



## Everny (Jan 20, 2009)

thats actually good to know.
my reaction was similar to a few others; to clean it off asap...

but i like being proven wrong if it means learning something.

god luck with mr hairy "toupee" turtle.


----------



## Kay-Dee95 (Jan 20, 2009)

that has happened to our turtle leave him the sun for a while everyday until it goes away


----------



## -Peter (Jan 20, 2009)

Everny said:


> thats actually good to know.
> my reaction was similar to a few others; to clean it off asap...
> 
> but i like being proven wrong if it means learning something.
> ...



Great response Everny


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 20, 2009)

haha, thats adorable,..!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 20, 2009)

Aw it looks so cute!


----------



## cement (Jan 20, 2009)

Eastern Snake Neck said:


> Cement, if you are serious about your wildlife rescue work, then you would not do anything that would risk harming or injuring the turtle.
> 
> Algae on turtles is natural and harmless. Leave it there.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks everyone who posted. Just a hint to some of you guys, if you don't have SOLID proven background experience to talk of in an "advice needed" thread then don't post. It makes it hard to make a decision and when an animals welfare is at stake, wrong actions are what we are trying to avoid. 

Yes Mike, serious, and not hearing until now, from people that know, I have done nothing. He still has his green hair. Thanks for the links guys am checking them out.
Cheers


----------



## ecosnake (Jan 20, 2009)

I would just leave it alone if its a wild caught animal there is no reason to keep it....or clean it.


----------



## cris (Jan 20, 2009)

Those rocks look quite abbrasive, you should use something that isnt as hard and rough as the basking platform, better yet hand it in so an experience keeper can look after it(assuming it cant be returned). If you want a turtle you should research first then buy a legal one, when you know how to look after it.


----------



## cement (Jan 20, 2009)

ecosnake said:


> I would just leave it alone if its a wild caught animal there is no reason to keep it....or clean it.


 
Well, if you would like to pay my way back to the Tweed valley to release it from where it came I will gladly do so. I used to live there so I could catch up with lots of friends while I 'm there. 
Not sure what you mean by just leave it alone, Saw Shell's don't do so well down here.


----------

